# ViperJohn ViperMagnum cooler



## djbbenn (Mar 23, 2006)

Well after some pondering, I finally got my new cooler, with lots and lots of thanks to Urlyin, and to Viperjohn for building such a sweet cooler. The first two pictures I took with lots of time, mostly because I had lots. There was a little mix up in the order and the mounting screw got forgotten, so there was a little wait before I could mount it. All good things come with time. The rest of the pics are real quick ones, so they suck of cource. 







Here's a picture of the cooler base. I went to get one without the protective liner on, but the batteries died in the digicam.






Just a pic of the card before, I'm sure you all have seen them lots. It's a X800Pro Vivo by the way.






And after I put the cooler on, I would have done more pictures, and better ones, but I was presed for time. I just wanted to get that cooler on and play.






And a veiw of the nice pretty bottem.






Side view.






Here's a close up of the card installed.






And another picture of my system... You'll have to excuse the poor excuse of a CPU cooler, but I haven't got around to getting a new one. Only one stick of ram in there two, other orange slot is dead, and the yellow are really odd. 






Hoping to do some vmods now, with the new cooling. But, I have a really shaky hands when I do stuff like that, one of the reasons I put it off so much. Card is at 520/560 at the moment, max temp of 43C (stock was 66C), I had it at 540/570, but it gets the odd crash, so it seems it needs a little more voltage on it. Did the bios flash to XT PE too, but the extra quad of pipes was defective.

Thought some of you may be interested in this, so I hope you enjoyed. If anything, it'll get ViperJohn more customers. 

-Dan


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 24, 2006)

A lil dusty, no? lol

HAVE ENOUGH ETHERNET CABLES ROFL


----------



## W2hCYK (Mar 24, 2006)

if you have a pci card incase of a bad flash, try some other brands of BIOS. I found that the Asus x800xtpe's bios unlocked my extra quad back when I had my x800, but ati's did not, and I thought the card had a faulty quad.


----------



## infrared (Mar 24, 2006)

How much was the cooler?

Ok does VJ have a website? I can't find one anywhere.

Looks very nice. I'd probably make a plastic manifold to take the hot air out of the case though, would be a good mod to try


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 24, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> How much was the cooler?
> 
> Ok does VJ have a website? I can't find one anywhere.
> 
> Looks very nice. I'd probably make a plastic manifold to take the hot air out of the case though, would be a good mod to try


Now why aren't you playing FEAR. LOL, jp. I've heard about Viper John... Doesn't he have a user account here?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Now why aren't you playing FEAR. LOL, jp. I've heard about Viper John... Doesn't he have a user account here?



yes quite


----------



## DR.Death (Mar 24, 2006)

here is viper john's site http://imageevent.com/marginjohn/viperjohn


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice Job Dan ... even with the dust   23c dif ... I see it can be mounted on an X1900 as well ..


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn...shiney.......


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 24, 2006)

It is quite dusty, I need to get a can of air. Some of those network cables are just doubled up. There's a huge mess of wires there, I think I have all the ports filled. Thanks guys.  

-Dan


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2006)

> And another picture of my system... You'll have to excuse the poor excuse of a CPU cooler, but I haven't got around to getting a new one. Only one stick of ram in there two, other orange slot is dead, and the yellow are really odd.


sounds like it's about time for a mobo rma. lol
nice cooler though sems your gpu's in order, i'd get that mobo back up 100% before adding any performance to gpu via voltmod, don't seem worth it without dual memory. lol


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 24, 2006)

I would rma, but it's too much of a pain, and I'll probably be getting a new board shorty. One of the other great features with that cooler is, it will work on the X1900s. 

-Dan


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey man uhh, well this is Viperjohn so I shouldn't be saying this but that cooler just looks like an Aluminum-first off, standard XP or 64 AMD cooler, even with the stock fan. I mean correct me if I'm wrong, but if you are gonna use a CPU cooler on a graphics card wouldn't it be better to go with something like an XP-90C or something? Just saying, but awesome anyway


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 25, 2006)

It's a modified CPU heatsink yes, what one, I’m not sure. A standard A64 heatsink is much bigger though. It has a polished Copper base/Aluminum fins and is tapped for mounting the cooler. Also the bottom has machined grooves to fit over the GPU I believe. (don't know if you can see from the second pic on the first page) The fan on it is a 50 x 25mm with a 3pin Molex to mount a fan controller.  It's also about the only fan that will work with the VJ heatsinks for the memory chips. The fan gives about a 22C advantage over the stock cooler.

I highly doubt you could ever use a XP-90… for one thing it wouldn’t fit, it would weight a lot more, and wouldn’t be very easy to mount. Even of the base was the right size that you could tap holes for mounting, I could never do it very good with the tools I have access too. So I'd have to find a machinist to do it.

-Dan


----------

